# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شَرْحُ حَدِيثِ: رَحِمَ اللَّهُ رَجُلًا سَمْحًا

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ رَحِمَ اللَّهُ رَجُلًا سَمْحًا إِذَا بَاعَ وَإِذَا اشْتَرَى وَإِذَا اقْتَضَى . رواه البخاري

*قَوْلُهُ : ( رَحِمَ اللَّهُ رَجُلًا ) *  *يَحْتَمِلُ الدُّعَاءَ وَيَحْتَمِلُ  الْخَبَرَ ، وَبِالْأَوَّلِ جَزَمَ* *ابْنُ حَبِيبٍ  الْمَالِكِيُّ* *وَابْنُ بَطَّالٍ * *وَرَجَّحَهُ * *الدَّاوُدِيُّ* *، وَيُؤَيِّدُ الثَّانِيَ مَا رَوَاهُ* *التِّرْمِذِيُّ* *مِنْ طَرِيقِ* *زَيْدِ بْنِ عَطَاءِ  بْنِ السَّائِبِ* *عَنِ * *ابْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ* *فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ بِلَفْظِ : "* *غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لِرَجُلٍ كَانَ  قَبْلَكُمْ كَانَ سَهْلًا إِذَا بَاعَ* *" [صححه الألباني]* *الْحَدِيثَ ، وَهَذَا يُشْعِرُ بِأَنَّهُ قَصَدَ رَجُلًا  بِعَيْنِهِ فِي حَدِيثِ الْبَابِ ، قَالَ* *الْكِرْمَانِيُّ * *:* *ظَاهِرُهُ الْإِخْبَارُ لَكِنَّ قَرِينَةَ  الِاسْتِقْبَالِ الْمُسْتَفَادُ مِنْ " إِذَا " تَجْعَلُهُ دُعَاءً وَتَقْدِيرُهُ  رَحِمَ اللَّهُ رَجُلًا يَكُونُ كَذَلِكَ* *، وَقَدْ يُسْتَفَادُ الْعُمُومُ مِنْ تَقْيِيدِهِ  بِالشَّرْطِ .* 

*قَوْلُهُ : (  سَمْحًا )*  *بِسُكُونِ  الْمِيمِ  وَبِالْمُهْمَلَ  تَيْنِ أَيْ : سَهْلًا ، وَهِيَ صِفَةٌ  مُشَبَّهَةٌ تَدُلُّ عَلَى  الثُّبُوتِ ، فَلِذَلِكَ كَرَّرَ أَحْوَالَ  الْبَيْعِ  وَالشِّرَا**ءِ وَالتَّقَاضِي ،  وَالسَّمْحُ الْجَوَادُ ، يُقَالُ سَمْحٌ بِكَذَا إِذَا جَادَ ، وَالْمُرَادُ هُنَا  الْمُسَاهَلَةُ .* 

*قَوْلُهُ  : ( وَإِذَا اقْتَضَى )*  *أَيْ :  طَلَبَ قَضَاءَ حَقِّهِ بِسُهُولَةٍ وَعَدَمِ إِلْحَافٍ ، فِي رِوَايَةٍ حَكَاهَا * *ابْنُ التِّينِ* *: "**وَإِذَا قَضَى " أَيْ : أَعْطَى الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ  بِسُهُولَةٍ بِغَيْرِ مَطْلٍ ،* *وَلِلتِّرْمِذِي  ِّ * *وَالْحَاكِمِ * *مِنْ حَدِيثِ * *أَبِي  هُرَيْرَةَ* *مَرْفُوعًا :  "* *إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ سَمْحَ الْبَيْعِ سَمْحَ الشِّرَاءِ سَمْحَ الْقَضَاءِ* *" [صححه الألباني]* *وَلِلنَّسَائِيّ  ِ * *مِنْ حَدِيثِ * *عُثْمَانَ رَفَعَهُ* *: "* *أَدْخَلَ اللَّهُ الْجَنَّةَ رَجُلًا كَانَ سَهْلًا  مُشْتَرِيًا وَبَائِعًا وَقَاضِيًا وَمُقْتَضِيًا* *"* *[حسنه الألباني]**وَلِأَحْمَدَ * *مِنْ حَدِيثِ * *عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو* *نَحْوُهُ وَفِيهِ* *الْحَضُّ عَلَى  السَّمَاحَةِ فِي الْمُعَامَلَةِ وَاسْتِعْمَالِ مَعَالِي الْأَخْلَاقِ * *وَتَرْكُ الْمُشَاحَةِ  وَالْحَضُّ عَلَى* *تَرْكِ التَّضْيِيقِ  عَلَى النَّاسِ فِي الْمُطَالَبَةِ* *وَأَخْذُ الْعَفْوِ مِنْهُمْ .


الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله تعالى
فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري » كتاب البيوع » باب السهولة والسماحة في الشراء والبيع ومن طلب حقا فليطلبه في عفاف* *» 2076


والله أعلم


**..*

*☂☂☂𝕚𝕀𝕚𝕀𝕚*الشتاء غنيمة العابدين*𝕚𝕀𝕚𝕀𝕚☂☂☂*

----------

